# Introducing my cats Marmalade and Mischief



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

Marmalade's "borrowed" the pillows.

(Marmalade's a female cat)









She's making a phone call :lol:









Mischief's a male cat and Marmalade's son. 
Staring out of a window









This one is from last summer 2010









Rosalind


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like Mischief is looking for birdies


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> looks like Mischief is looking for birdies


Hi sharon-gurney, no I don't think Mischief was looking for birdies but
at the traffic and people passing, In cat speak "the world going by"
The trees with the birdies are at the back.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely cats  The pictures of Marmalade in bed and of Mischief on the deck chair are cute


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely cats  The pictures of Marmalade in bed and of Mischief on the deck chair are cute


lymorelynn thanks and yes I agree that they are beautiful cats with
very individual temperaments

I caught Marmalade quickly staring out and got that surprised look LOL









And at play together


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pictures, what lovely cats,,_


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _great pictures, what lovely cats,,_


Thanks colliermerles, I'm only an amateur photographer and with a digital
camera I think that I've deleted loads.

Yes they are great cats but have their "moments" like unwanted 'gifts'


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics & wonderful cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Love there names to :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great pics & wonderful cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Love there names to :thumbup:


Snap! Was just about to post the same


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great pics & wonderful cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Love there names to :thumbup:


Daily Banjo thanks I'll let Marmalade know and Mischief as well. 
I'll try to explain why I gave Marmalade her name, it's because I got
her around the time that Dad makes marmalade and her name stuck.

I got Mischief the very same day 21/2.2001 and he was naughty right from
the first few moments he was here so I thouight of Mischief (he's still naughty now & again) :001_wub:



Cleo38 said:


> Snap! Was just about to post the same


Thanks Cleo38, 

Also here is one of my photos of a "playfight" they never hurt each other
just managed to leave a trail of fur from one end of my home to the other.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

RosalindF said:


> Daily Banjo thanks I'll let Marmalade know and Mischief as well.
> I'll try to explain why I gave Marmalade her name, it's because I got
> her around the time that Dad makes marmalade and her name stuck.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Daily Banjo also Marmalade can be sweet natured one day then grumpy
the next so like the jam marmalade stuff that's put on toast (only she's
too furry) sorry that's a joke I get loads of.


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?! They are lovely kitties, like the one of Marmalade on the swivel chair... "ahh you caught me surfing on zooplus":devil:


----------



## RosalindF (Jun 18, 2011)

cazcatz said:


> How did I miss this thread?! They are lovely kitties, like the one of Marmalade on the swivel chair... "ahh you caught me surfing on zooplus":devil:


cazcatz Well you found the thread :thumbleft: 
But your title for that photo has made me smile and laugh loads although
I have titled it as "surprised Marmalade" because she turned the swivel 
chair and I clicked the camera  :001_wub:

Here's another one, MIschief had been playing some builders sand he'd
been rubbing his face in it, that's a few years ago now. 
Mishief's usually white face now looks like he has a "beard", I had to 
wash all of the sand off with damp cottonwool. :001_wub:


----------

